# Is groaning a poodle thing?



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have one of mine that groans when you cuddle her, one other one that grunts, and my small toys makes a howling sound if you stop petting her or she wants picked up. However, I have told them to speak, so that maybe why, but all different tones


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh I forgot about hugs. She groans when hugged lol.

I haven’t been able to train speak. She doesn’t bark unless she thinks a stranger is at the door. When she wants out she gives the look ( like a stare down) or if near the door she jumps at or slams the door.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

No,CheWhippet groans (rather loudly!) when he settles down to nap (or changes position). I don't remember my mpoo groaning,but that was so long ago. One of the IWs groaned when you scratched her ear-guess it is an individual dog thing,not breed specific!

Martha et al


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Mochi groans, moans, grumbles and sighs all the time. More than once in the beginning, my husband and I became concerned that she wasn't feeling well because she moaned so often while just laying on the couch, but it seems to just be one of her characteristics. The grumbles she makes when disturbed while sleeping or trying to sleep are always funny, and the sometimes dignified but obviously annoyed short sounds she makes are also entertaining. She groans sometimes when settling down to rest against one of us on the couch or in bed, and it is usually followed by a huge, satisfied sigh. She has a sound that is clearly a "harrumph" when we don't do what she's trying to get us to do.

Chuui just has a yawn that sounds like a squeaking door hinge and it is quite startling if you don't know where the sound is coming from.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oliver has occasional groans and moans . His moan is a mix of a meow and a moan, and it means he needs something very much and I need to get up and take care of it for/with him.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, Frosty has an array of sounds. I'm with you--it is so cute!


----------



## Gemstorm (Nov 29, 2018)

Came across this and had to laugh. It seems from description like it might be the same kind of noise my (not at all poodle, Boxer mix) Storm makes. I nicknamed it "mooing" in her and she is the cutest little moo-cow of a pup. It's such a cute noise of contentment and I've had no other dog people thus far have a dog who makes the noise! Storm's shorter and stockier than a poodle or even poodle mix would be but about the weight of a Spoo (hovers around 50lb) with a very deep chest, so she gets a nice deep noise going and lovely volume. There are "mini moos", "aftermoos" (followups to a bigger moo), and days of more moos. We keep trying to record one and never end up having a phone ready and going to record this excellent noise, preserve it for the future, and show it to others: with a recording, we can send it over email as an "e-moo"!

So nope, not just a poodle thing, but nice to know it can be a poodle thing.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Gracie groaned when she first came to us at 12 weeks. She would groan if she required anything from us. Food, water or just affection. She still groans as an attempt to communicate. She will groan when pleased but never when displeased. She is the first dog of many that has done this. I had thought that this was a standard poodle thing.
Eric


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, Beckie is very vocal ! She always has something to say...


----------



## My moo (Aug 5, 2021)

Mel said:


> I know I haven’t posted in awhile and with a possible new addition next month I thought I would check in .
> 
> Is anyone’s poodle a groaner? Sandy is so vocal I wonder if it’s a poodle thing or just her. She groans when she lays down and get comfortable, when you rub her belly or nice scratches, or if you make her uncomfortable when she is sleeping. It always make me laugh and I really hope our next poodle is so vocal.


Yes mins sound like a pig 😆


----------

